# Beck Valley Storm Water culvert, Nottingham, September 2016



## Black (Sep 19, 2016)

A 1.7 mile culvert which forms the outflow for several sewers & surface runoff,
discharging untreated sewerage in the trent during bad condition.
The inflow is unknown but at 1.4 miles commences as a 4 ft brick arch, then a 6 ft brich arch with a concrete floor
the sewer lies beneath the concrete floor.
Halfway along theres an access chamber & air shaft with a surface brick tower,
at some tumbling steps changes to a 12 ft brick arch, then a 12 ft elongated arch which continues to the trent.
The outfall is an ornate brick arch with an information plaque,
the culvert consists of 4 1/2 million bricks, red above & colliery black below, (yes somebody counted them all).
built by Footing & Barry opened in 1884.
The culvert mouth is deep in parts

4 ft culvert continues to infall or source






6 ft culvert



access chamber & air shaft above



below



tumbling steps






12 ft arch






12 ft elongated arch






side pipe












side pipe






stagnant water









outfall






thanks


----------



## Wrench (Sep 19, 2016)

How splendidly dark and dungeony.
I do like the pics.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 19, 2016)

Looks awesome. Somewhere i'd be interested in exploring in some day.


----------



## Conrad (Sep 19, 2016)

Lush, must be awesome to walk down that, sweet shots as well.


----------



## smiler (Sep 19, 2016)

Only ever bin in one, Never again, not for a pension, me Darlin wife wouldn't let me back in the house until the kids had turned the hose on me,


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 20, 2016)

nicely lit up covered it nicely aswel


----------

